# Ham-N-Swiss Panini



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 28, 2011)

Santa brought me a new toy.

So ham-n-swiss panini time.
































Lunch time.


----------



## jrod62 (Dec 28, 2011)

looks good :drool


----------



## big andy a (Dec 28, 2011)

That's a tasty looking sammy there!  That Santa guy is all right.

Curt.


----------



## graystratcat (Dec 28, 2011)

Very nice looking Panini for sure.... a few fire roasted red peppers would go great with that too!  OK, now I'm really hungry!!!!!


----------



## venture (Dec 28, 2011)

Looks great.

If Nepas gets any more new toys it will be time to build another shed.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 28, 2011)

We got a Griddler for a wedding present. It's one of my favorite gadgets. Cubans with left over pulled pork are AWESOME!!! Congrats on the toy, enjoy it!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 28, 2011)

That looks fantastic Rick. We must be brothers, because I had some left over chicken cordon bleu and we thin sliced it, put it on Italian bread with a couple more slices of swiss & put it on the panini for lunch today. Good stuff!


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 28, 2011)

Boo Hoo

I want a PANNI press


----------



## raptor700 (Dec 28, 2011)

Congrats on the new toy  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Great sammie too !!!


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 29, 2011)

you are a toy master


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 29, 2011)

africanmeat said:


> you are a toy master




Need a bigger house. OUI


----------

